# Diaper Destruction



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## 2Mac (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm @ work and I definitely LMAO
Thanks for that


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 4, 2020)

Definitely needed that chuckle this morning. 
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 4, 2020)

I just sent a pic of that to my Daughter in Law asking when we start the Baby on that.  LOL.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2020)

That's funny.  My youngest, at 2 years old, ate a shrimp dish my students made called Hellfire Shrimp. It contained minced Habanero! She had no reaction to the heat. The Habanero came through, but were not Crazy Hot..JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 4, 2020)

Great one very funny.

Warren


----------



## bill1 (Dec 4, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> ...My youngest, at 2 years old, ate a shrimp dish my students made called Hellfire...


Start 'em young, JJ!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2020)

That's probably the baby food 

 chilerelleno
 was raised on


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> That's probably the baby food
> 
> chilerelleno
> 
> ...


Yeah, and 

 73saint
 was fed the stuff in the womb.


----------

